# The ACTUAL Cheerio!!! Woops!!!!



## LoveMyCheerio (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey everyone! 
So today was a wonderful day because I got to visit my 7 week old cockatiels Cheerio and Chacci (Cheerio will be mine, Chacci my boyfriend's) at our breeder who is about 3 hours away.  We will most likely be bringing them home in 2 weeks! 
We hung out there for about 7 hours but for half the time I was playing with JASPER, the older sibling to ours, thinking it was Cheerio because my breeder got them confused!!!! I was kind of let down and confused because he wasn't very cuddly and acted totally different ,and while I accepted it , I knew something was off. Sure enough, when I pulled up the very first pics from the first visit and examined the sweet quiet bird still in the cage with the one I will holding , I was shocked to realize that my Cheerio was still back in the cage! :O AHH! That freaked me out haha. But after that and I pulled the real Cheerio out I was relieved to have figured that out before the other guy bought my bird!!! I showed my breeder the two and explained the situation so she wouldn't accidentally sell my Cheerio!!
SO!
I have been posting the wrong pics!!!! These are Cheerio!!!  <3
Oh and he whistled a ton today, so precious!!!!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Oops. Bit of a mix up there. Perhaps the breeder should cage them separately so no accidents occur


----------



## LoveMyCheerio (Mar 20, 2014)

The breeder puts the 3 of them together in one cage and I can't tell her to change her methods. It's fine. I can tell the difference now.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That's great. 
Is the bird outside? Even a clipped bird can take off with a dusk of wind.


----------



## LoveMyCheerio (Mar 20, 2014)

Yes the bird is outside. 

I know that. We can't go inside the breeder's house so she clips the wings the day of. 
It's fine.


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

He's a beautiful baby and I'm really happy for you 

I have to say I find the breeder scary though  
Clipping a baby of that age isn't good, they really should be building up their wing muscles at this age and as I'm sure your aware even clipped birds can get lift and be lost when taken outside  Why is she risking this? Why won't she let you into the house? 
If I didn't already know you loved this little one so much I would be advising you to found a more responsible breeder.
Sorry, I'm not intending to be rude, maybe this is normal where you live? It wouldn't happen here in the UK though, or at least I don't think it would!


----------



## LoveMyCheerio (Mar 20, 2014)

Peaches&Me said:


> He's a beautiful baby and I'm really happy for you
> 
> I have to say I find the breeder scary though
> Clipping a baby of that age isn't good, they really should be building up their wing muscles at this age and as I'm sure your aware even clipped birds can get lift and be lost when taken outside  Why is she risking this? Why won't she let you into the house?
> ...


Thank you!! 
Yes...She is kind of old and sweet and naive... Yeah she does some things that are questionable or different but I am getting them in two weeks and already decided I will not be trimming their wings, so I think they will be fine. She has brought all her birds outside for me to see and they are all very beautiful and sweet and tame. She has also showed me pics of her cage and they are big and clean and she would not give me the birds without seeing pics of the cage I am getting and getting to know me first.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

HE'S SO CUTE!!!! I'm so jealous! Wish I was buying Cheerio! lol


----------



## LoveMyCheerio (Mar 20, 2014)

Bagheera said:


> HE'S SO CUTE!!!! I'm so jealous! Wish I was buying Cheerio! lol


Thank you!!  yes he is such a darling and just being around him calms me and brings a smile to my face.  he has such a sweet disposition


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

Peaches&Me said:


> He's a beautiful baby and I'm really happy for you
> 
> I have to say I find the breeder scary though
> Clipping a baby of that age isn't good, they really should be building up their wing muscles at this age and as I'm sure your aware even clipped birds can get lift and be lost when taken outside  Why is she risking this? Why won't she let you into the house?
> ...


I have been thinking about this while I was cleaning up my kitchen and I really have to agree with this. Your breeder scares me. I am so terrified for you that she is going to mix up these birds and accidentally give your little Cheerio to the wrong person, the fact that you keep saying how elderly she is, is what scares me the most. They are prone to doing such things and I would be absolutely devastated for you if you got the wrong bird. Sending you loads of luck and prayers that you get the right Cheerio in two weeks! <333


----------



## LoveMyCheerio (Mar 20, 2014)

Bagheera said:


> I have been thinking about this while I was cleaning up my kitchen and I really have to agree with this. Your breeder scares me. I am so terrified for you that she is going to mix up these birds and accidentally give your little Cheerio to the wrong person, the fact that you keep saying how elderly she is, is what scares me the most. They are prone to doing such things and I would be absolutely devastated for you if you got the wrong bird. Sending you loads of luck and prayers that you get the right Cheerio in two weeks! <333


Thanks for the concern! Haha trust me IM CONCERNED TOO! Especially because of yesterday!!!!! :O 
It is why I am so eager to finally have him! But dont worry. I know Cheerio and will get him haha. I can tell for sure now.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

I can't see the pictures.


----------



## LoveMyCheerio (Mar 20, 2014)

Mezza said:


> I can't see the pictures.


:O Why not?! I only added them as attachments...they are little thumbnails


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Probably my stupid computer. I'll keep checking the thread.


----------

